# Darla's Pictures



## jomeigs

Just another photo of my new little girl that should be coming home in a week or so. Still has to be weaned.


----------



## FaeryBee

*She is SO Precious!!

Once you have her home and have named her, I'll retitle your thread and make it into an on-going picture thread so you can share all of her pictures in one thread over time. *


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you! I can't wait!! Hopefully next week! I would have loved for her to come home this weekend because I have all next week!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Do you have her cage all set up for her?
I know when I got my budgies, I spent a great deal of time (and money) ensuring I had everything I could think of for them. :laughing1:*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Do you have her cage all set up for her?
> I know when I got my budgies, I spent a great deal of time (and money) ensuring I had everything I could think of for them. :laughing1:*


I just ordered her this cage, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GXZ3QRX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I do have a cage here, just in case she comes home before the new one arrives. 
I also ordered her some new toys and perches and a playpen for the top of the cage. Some will be delivered tomorrow  
Do you think I should keep her in the smaller cage ( 18"W x 20"H x 14"D) for a bit because she is a baby?


----------



## jomeigs

Here she is today. I couldn't get a photo out of her tank, she doesn't sit still. Lol! The photo in my hand was from the other day when my daughter was with me. The other blue and white boy was my first choice from this clutch, but he already had a deposit. He is the most amazing little guy. He prefers people over his siblings. My little girl is so beautiful. Had fun with them today


----------



## FaeryBee

*That's a great cage which you've chosen for her! Well done.

You may want to keep her in the smaller cage for a couple of weeks but it isn't really necessary. She'll be fine in either of them.

Make sure you have a cover for the cage so you can get her used to being covered at night and start her on a regular schedule for sleep and get-up times. 
I cover the top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front of my cages.
It's important to have a nightlight in the room to help prevent night frights.*


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you for your advise. Some of her toys came today. I may start her in the smaller cage, so it doesn't seem so big and empty. I know they clipped her wings. As I was there visiting and one of the babies took off in the store. He did come back after awhile. So it would probably be easier for her to move around. I am getting her from the same pet store I got my Green Cheek from 15 years ago. I guess quarantining should still be done? They have had the same only breeding pair at the shop for a few years. All of the offspring, they are still in touch with, are all healthy and chatty


----------



## FaeryBee

*Quarantining the budgie in a different room from the Green Cheek is still recommended.

Since her wings have been clipped, the smaller cage will probably work better for her until she molts and grows back her flight feathers.

However, I have a large flight cage and one budgie that doesn't fly at all and she simply climbs around to get where she wants to go in the cage. *


----------



## jomeigs

Okay! Thank you! She better come home soon. I just keep buying stuff for her.


----------



## Cody

jomeigs said:


> Okay! Thank you! She better come home soon. I just keep buying stuff for her.


She is so sweet and spoiled already, she should love that cage.


----------



## jomeigs

She will be very spoiled!!!!


----------



## jomeigs

I went to visit my little Lutino girl today. Pretty as ever😊 They will be moving them in to cages this weekend and can probably come home next week. Can’t wait. I must admit that the blue and white one was my first choice , but he had a deposit on him. He has the most amazing little personality. He actually prefers people over his siblings. My little girl will need a little more work, but that’s okay😊 They both actually came to the front of the tank to say hello. It’s usually just him.


----------



## obxdiva

That is an awesome cage! She is just gorgeous and is going to love her "Barbie Dream Cage" penthouse.


----------



## jomeigs

obxdiva said:


> That is an awesome cage! She is just gorgeous and is going to love her "Barbie Dream Cage" penthouse.


Thank you. Her cage should be delivered Friday. And more of her toys will arrive tomorrow. I am having fun shopping for her. Finally picked out a name too, but it may change, Lol! For now it will be Olivia.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I absolutely LOVE the pictures you've been posting of her. She is precious! *


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *I absolutely LOVE the pictures you've been posting of her. She is precious! *


Thank you for looking  I love visiting and taking photos. I just keep looking back at the photos just waiting for the day she comes home. Unless the blue and white one falls through and I take him home. I doubt that would happen. Whatever it is I am extremely happy and whatever is meant to be, will happen. 
So I have someone in another group, that claims to be an expert, insists that she is a he. I stated what I have learned an others with more experience than I, say definitely a girl. I also read, do not know if it is true, that if 2 non Ino parents have an Ino baby, that it is always female. Do you know that to be true?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Joyce,

The budgie is definitely female so the so-called "expert" isn't such an expert. :laughing:

I am not an expert when it comes to mutations and genetics but either StarlingWings or PoukieBear will be able to answer the question with regard to Inos.

I will message them through our staff page and ask that one of them respond to you.*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Joyce,
> 
> The budgie is definitely female so the so-called "expert" isn't such an expert. :laughing:
> 
> I am not an expert when it comes to mutations and genetics but either StarlingWings or PoukieBear will be able to answer the question with regard to Inos.
> 
> I will message them through our staff page and ask that one of them respond to you.*


Thank you! And it was a guy! And they usually take a big defense to being wrong. Lol! Sorry guys  Probably never had an Ino and is going by the general rules.

Her cage came today. So excited. And I think we may have settled on a name. Darla


----------



## PoukieBear

The "expert" clearly is not an expert 

Ino is a sex linked gene. This means that males can carry two copies of the gene, and females can only carry one copy of the gene.

When a male has TWO copies of the gene, he will appear as a visual Ino. When a male carries only ONE copy of the gene, it will be "hidden" (we call this "Split" for Ino) and it will not show visually.

Since a female can only carry ONE copy of the gene, she will ALWAYS appear INO if she carries it. She can never be split for it.

So, in order to get a male baby INO budgie, mom has to be INO and dad also has to be either INO or at least split for INO. That way the chick will inherit two copies of the gene, one from mom and one from dad.

If momma bird is not an INO, then it is genetically impossible to have a male INO in the clutch. All INO's in the clutch will be female, since they will be inheriting the gene from dad who would be either INO or split for INO.

I really hope this all makes sense, sometimes it's hard for my brain to get my thoughts out in an orderly fashion.


----------



## jomeigs

PoukieBear said:


> The "expert" clearly is not an expert
> 
> Ino is a sex linked gene. This means that males can carry two copies of the gene, and females can only carry one copy of the gene.
> 
> When a male has TWO copies of the gene, he will appear as a visual Ino. When a male carries only ONE copy of the gene, it will be "hidden" (we call this "Split" for Ino) and it will not show visually.
> 
> Since a female can only carry ONE copy of the gene, she will ALWAYS appear INO if she carries it. She can never be split for it.
> 
> So, in order to get a male baby INO budgie, mom has to be INO and dad also has to be either INO or at least split for INO. That way the chick will inherit two copies of the gene, one from mom and one from dad.
> 
> If momma bird is not an INO, then it is genetically impossible to have a male INO in the clutch. All INO's in the clutch will be female, since they will be inheriting the gene from dad who would be either INO or split for INO.
> 
> I really hope this all makes sense, sometimes it's hard for my brain to get my thoughts out in an orderly fashion.


Wow! Impressive! Lol! So I was correct when I said the 2 non ino parents can not produce a male ino?! Thank you so much for explaining this 2 me. Now I can hit back with anyone who insists I have a male!


----------



## PoukieBear

jomeigs said:


> Wow! Impressive! Lol! So I was correct when I said the 2 non ino parents can not produce a male ino?! Thank you so much for explaining this 2 me. Now I can hit back with anyone who insists I have a male!


Exactly!

Two non Ino parents can only produce INO females. If an INO appears in the clutch, the one INO gene would come from dad who is hiding it in split form and it can only be passed down to female chicks 

Now go forth with this new knowledge, and wow the experts....clearly some of them need it. LOL


----------



## ashishlifesci

sooo cute!


----------



## jomeigs

Second day home with Darla. She has been exploring her cage, chewing on some natural perches and making those sweet budgie chirps. She looked like she wanted out, so I left the door open. She flew to the ground. Her wings had been clipped and I will be letting them grow back. I sat talking with her on the floor. She tried to get away at first, but once she got on my finger, she stayed there and listened to me talking to her. We sat for a good couple of minutes. I walked her back to her cage and she didn’t immediately jump off😊 When she did she stayed there and I was able to pet her back. I then closed the door and left it on a good note. I am so happy to have this beautiful girl in my life🥰


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm so glad she's setting in well!! 

Just a side note, budgies usually don't like to be petted, and often new budgies are very scared and submissive so they won't initially move away when you do. If Darla does like to be petted later on, though, you should avoid petting her back and tail as it can encourage breeding behavior :thumbsup: 

She's adorable and I can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm glad Darla is home with you now. She is going to be a wonderful companion and will obviously be very well loved and cared for.*


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you everyone! She is the cutest little thing. I was so excited to come home from work to see her. She is eating great and making those sweet budgie sounds


----------



## Lexmacelade

Such a cutie!


----------



## jomeigs

So Darla has been home 2 weeks now. She is starting to trust me more. She will ley me touch her, even without millet in my hand. She is not ready to step on me at all. I'm hoping that will come soon.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Darla is such a stunning little girl!
She'll step up when she's ready.*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Darla is such a stunning little girl!
> She'll step up when she's ready.*


Thank you! She is perfect  I'm sure she will. I'm just so excited for when it does happen. I am letting her call the shots!


----------



## jomeigs

Making a little progress with my girl. The past 2 days, she got on my hand to eat


----------



## FaeryBee

*Darla is doing great!! :jumping:*


----------



## StarlingWings

What a cutie!  Congratulations


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you  Love my little girl!


----------



## jomeigs

My beautiful girl Darla this evening. She stepped on my finger for millet tonight. She has been getting in my palm for seed but would never accept a finger to step up. I’m so happy!!


----------



## Blingy

Hi there! I loved looking through your pictures. Darla is a little darling and I love her name. She is obviously a very loved member of the family already. I very much look forward to seeing more pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomeigs

Blingy said:


> Hi there! I loved looking through your pictures. Darla is a little darling and I love her name. She is obviously a very loved member of the family already. I very much look forward to seeing more pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Rop_29

She’s so pretty!! Con


----------



## jomeigs

Darla is now 13 weeks old. She is now stepping up. Not always, but enough for now


----------



## jomeigs

!5 weeks old and as beautiful as ever. She is coming along so nicely with her taming. Harder to get photos of her because she loves the phone. She charges it and hops on the minute she sees it. I downloaded the Smash Ant game. She tries to catch the ants. It's so cute. I can't get a video because she is on top of my phone. Lol!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love her new picture!*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *I love her new picture!*


I do too. Love my pretty girl. She is such a character


----------



## Rop_29

She’s very pretty!


----------



## jomeigs

Darla looking cute and fluffy.


----------



## Cody

Such a pretty girl. :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the pictures you post of Darla.
Keep 'em coming!*


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you! It's getting challenging to take her photo. She has a phone fetish and will just run and jump right on it. I have to get her when she is nice and comfy. Otherwise I get photos like this.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jomeigs said:



Thank you! It's getting challenging to take her photo. She has a phone fetish and will just run and jump right on it. I have to get her when she is nice and comfy. Otherwise I get photos like this.

Click to expand...

:laughing: I know that problem! Peachy (my lovebird) is the same way. *


----------



## Lexmacelade

Hey Darla. Happy new year! So adorable.


----------

